# advice on leopard gecko eggs (with picture)



## silenthill

hi guys i am currently incubating 2 leopard gecko eggs the temperature is sat at 28 degrees constantly in an incubater i made out of a big container the eggs are on damp vermiculite in a little cricket tub

so this is the female leopard geckos first 2 eggs so im guessing they could be infertile 1 has 2 dents in the side  and doesnt look a very nice colour however the other seems to have grown slightly bigger they are both 5 days old

any advice on wether they are fertile or not or anything im doing wrong 
all advice is very much apreciated thanks guys


----------



## silenthill

any advice 

the 1 on the right has started going moldy  but the left seems ok but a little dinted


----------



## wheaty5

Well firstly id remove the mould with a wet cottone bud gently, then to help with the denting fold up soem tissue paper, make it damp then place it over the eggs. If they are fertiel the shoudl puff back up


----------



## silenthill

thanks for the advice il do that  il leave the tisue skightly damp on it for a few hours  and i hope that will help it  thanks for the advice iv done alot of research on breading and incubating but research is nothing experience is what i need now 

thanks


----------



## wheaty5

silenthill said:


> thanks for the advice il do that  il leave the tisue skightly damp on it for a few hours  and i hope that will help it  thanks for the advice iv done alot of research on breading and incubating but research is nothing experience is what i need now
> 
> thanks


Haha im in my second season now and im still tweaking things that i do here and there. But yeh if the eggs are fertile they will pop back up using the method i told you if they are not they will just continue to flatten.

Also have you candled them to see if they are fertile yet?


----------



## spiderman13

Hi, if you get a torch and place it under the egg in the dark you will see if its ok or a dud... what you need to do is place them in a tub with vemiclite put the vermiclite in a dish add water and stirr it up then grab a hand full and make like a snow-ball and quiezz the water out of it so that when you goto touch it (fingertips) it will breck down...but still be moist enough... what you should of done was when the female laid the eggs you should"ve marked with a soft tip pencil the top of the egg when she layed it cause if you place them upside down the embryo will die, then put them in the incubator... thats the proper way...: victory:


goodluck for ya dude :Na_Na_Na_Na: .............:whistling2:


----------



## silenthill

thanks for the adice every 1 the 1 on the right keeps going moldy so iv used a wet cotton bud to clean it up and they both are sinking in the middle so iv placed damp tissues on top for the day

1 egg seems to have a vain that is vissable iv candled them and cant see much i can see a little black thing possibly the gecko lol there about 2 week old what should i be seing at this stage


----------



## wheaty5

You dont need to candle them from the underneath you can just do it directly from above so you dont have to move them out their incubating tub. 
Pink = fertile, Yellow = infertile.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

If they are fertile then the vermiculite is maybe too damp.
They are going clear which either means too much moisture or no babies. Extra moisture usually makes them swell up tho, so im gonna guess at infertile. But you never know
xx


----------

